# Highest HP 16v motor



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

I have a good idea of who's putting down what on a 16v, both here as well as Puerto Rico and Brazil. Do you guys know of any street 16v numbers?
Let's hear them.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Paul


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (BoostFactory)*

I heard that "killa" dude made 500+
j/k j/k
I think most cars are in the 260-350whp range, esp street cars. Not sure that there are any pushing 400whp on pump gas. High HP Race 16vt's appear to be in thin supply in the US this year, I would say most were in the low to mid 400whp range.
Wish I could lay claim to some big numbers but I'm still busy playing with less valves.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_ High HP Race 16vt's appear to be in thin supply in the US this year, I would say most were in the low to mid 400whp range.


i think things will change in 07/08.


----------



## rabbit33 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (BoostFactory)*

http://www.europeanautotuning....t.wmv
this what i got so far still dont have time to test other stuff 
but my goal is 600whp


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (rabbit33)*

Damn killa you must get bored, you always ask this question but you know more then anyone here what is going on. stop playing around lol.
I'm excited to say that my old bottom end and cylinder head are both going to people who will put them to use. 
16v properly setup will do an easy 400 whp on pump. If someone brings me one and makes that their number one priority then it will be done, or 500 who cares lol.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (lugnuts)*

I will bite....streetcar,street driven,still running perfectly.








I think my biggest bottlekneck is my "log" exhaust manifold.IMO with about half hour/hour of dyno time,I think I can get it in the 450-475whp range....this was the 5th and last pull.We were dynoing 5 cars this day,and had about 30 minutes on the dyno. 



_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 10:10 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (rabbit33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit33* »_http://www.europeanautotuning....t.wmv
this what i got so far still dont have time to test other stuff 
but my goal is 600whp

Yes, i know of your car, looks good, keep us updated on this stuff.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_Damn killa you must get bored, you always ask this question but you know more then anyone here what is going on. stop playing around lol.
I'm excited to say that my old bottom end and cylinder head are both going to people who will put them to use. 
16v properly setup will do an easy 400 whp on pump. If someone brings me one and makes that their number one priority then it will be done, or 500 who cares lol.

Kevin, just trying to know what else is out there. Looking to build something that will top what's been done so far. I'll call you later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_I will bite....streetcar,street driven,still running perfectly.








I think my biggest bottlekneck is my "log" exhaust manifold.IMO with about half hour/hour of dyno time,I think I can get it in the 450-475whp range....this was the 5th and last pull.We were dynoing 5 cars this day,and had about 30 minutes on the dyno. 


Precision GT3076R right? I too think that an ams type manifold is much better, looking good Tom.
P


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Kevin, just trying to know what else is out there. Looking to build something that will top what's been done so far. I'll call you later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


You ever get any numbers from this years build? I know the car has been up and running but haven't heard and dyno #'s Or better yet any track times


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_

You ever get any numbers from this years build? I know the car has been up and running but haven't heard and dyno #'s Or better yet any track times

only numbers i got was a license plate of a Toyota Siena that hit me and tried to run away. Im trying to get it up and running again but the guy is trying to play games even though the court has ordered him to pay up. We'll see, i'd love to fix that quick..


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (BoostFactory)*

We did 380whp on stock motor (aba 16v) with 46trim t3/t4, ran out of injector (104% duty cycle, oops.) Took motor apart last month...two broken pistons and cracked head, bummer. Goin' forged internals and more boost. Def. need more power!







must run 10's...must run 10's


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (adam12er)*

12, you forgot to mention the aborted 100 shot run,


----------



## adam12er (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (mikebobelak)*

Nice







thanks Mike.
Ok, then for a very, *very *short period we had 480whp!


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Kevin, just trying to know what else is out there. Looking to build something that will top what's been done so far. I'll call you later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ohhh i caint wait 
paul is the man


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (bdcoombs)*

gonna watch this... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (G60RRADO)*

I'm at 250whp right now on 13.5psi, but keep an eye out come April. New intake system... I'm planning on 325 conservatively.


----------



## jetblck166 (Mar 14, 2006)

ddaaammmnnn, nice whips, huge numbers going done also, very jelious guys,


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (jetblck166)*

paul give us some idea of the setup ur buildin to break records u gotta share


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_paul give us some idea of the setup ur buildin to break records u gotta share

Gotta break records first before he can share the ideas.700whp aint easy...ask Kevin


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I just need tuning........i cant find a chip for digi 1







I have a built bottom capable of like 50# but no chip that will push injectors......I know i can go ms but dont feel like doing it at them moment......no mula







I am planning on running like 20# and see what i get..... 
If anyone knows where to get a digi 1 chip.......PLEASE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Gotta break records first before he can share the ideas.700whp aint easy...ask Kevin

















what are you talkin about 
i want to know his ideas of how he is going to do it like specs of his set-up that he thinks would break records


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_
what are you talkin about 
i want to know his ideas of how he is going to do it like specs of his set-up that he thinks would break records


There isn't much that you can do with a 16v motor that hasn't already been done. Basically just want to run a bigger than normal turbo, high boost and great tuning. I'm sure that mr. Black will be coming this way to get us over the edge, as always i might add. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*

good stuff how much boost and what turbo are you planning


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (bdcoombs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdcoombs* »_good stuff how much boost and what turbo are you planning

the Boost doesnt really matter as it'll be pushed until the turbo stops making power, as far as turbos go, it'll most likely be something with a T4 flange, i don't like to make turbo choices too soon.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Not to throw the thread off or anything....its about megasquirt.....Do you need a laptop to run it at all times?? I cant get the answer from reading the multiple threads..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

you need the laptop to make adjustments.


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: (Greengt1)*

no.


----------



## The Rev (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (arvcube)*

iwanna seesomeone rev to 9k and use a 42r!!!!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (The Rev)*

<<<I wanna seesomeone rev to 9k and use a 42r!!!!>>>
Buy one, I'll set it up!!!
Lets go racing!!!


----------



## The Rev (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

lol totally, we just gotta get sam to try it out first









and if i could afford to build a motor and trans to hold 800 id be all over it!!!
id love to build a car that could be competitive in SFWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by The Rev at 1:47 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Rev)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rev* »_iwanna seesomeone rev to 9k and use a 42r!!!!

why there isnt anyone even running a 35r to full potential!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub)*

you should talk *****! lol dont wanna break trannies wahhhhhh


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

hahaa good thing that syncro is already ****ed.


----------



## philsvw (Mar 3, 2005)

im keepin my eye on this lol intrestin thread guys keep it goin


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
the Boost doesnt really matter as it'll be pushed until the turbo stops making power, as far as turbos go, it'll most likely be something with a T4 flange, i don't like to make turbo choices too soon.

suprised my turbo wasn't hung on your car. haha. keeping my eye out on this one.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_you should talk *****! lol dont wanna break trannies wahhhhhh

yeah whatever. sell out!!!!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (turbodub)*

is summit took food stamps i'd be right back in the game


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
suprised my turbo wasn't hung on your car. haha. keeping my eye out on this one.









You really shouldn't complain, i once ordered a BOV and all i got was a picture








But looks like my 16vT will be back on the road soon, and get this, with a paintjob


----------



## DutchJetta (Jan 29, 2003)

How much potential with my 9A ABF ported with big exhaust valves combo, GT30R, BF snake (on the wish list), 630cc Siemens inj, Megasquirt, 9:1 JE's, Carillo rods, BOSCH dual coil wated spark, std Scirocco intake, KR cams, Profec B spec 2, 2.75 inch exhaust??


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (DutchJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchJetta* »_How much potential with my 9A ABF ported with big exhaust valves combo, GT30R, BF snake (on the wish list), 630cc Siemens inj, Megasquirt, 9:1 JE's, Carillo rods, BOSCH dual coil wated spark, std Scirocco intake, KR cams, Profec B spec 2, 2.75 inch exhaust??

Well, the injectors will be your bottleneck, whatever they can support, figure around 400hp or so


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
But looks like my 16vT will be back on the road soon, and get this, with a paintjob









new dress's are always worthwhile. color change or re-spray?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagrant_mugen* »_
new dress's are always worthwhile. color change or re-spray?

Same old color, LY3D aka Tornado red. Im a big fan of stock looking cars in good shape.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
You really shouldn't complain, i once ordered a BOV and all i got was a picture










i'm not complaining paul. you know this...i expected my shipment to be "delayed" for a test run on your car.









_Quote, originally posted by *boostfactory* »_But looks like my 16vT will be back on the road soon, and get this, with a paintjob









*cough*showcar*cough*


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i'm not complaining paul. you know this...i expected my shipment to be "delayed" for a test run on your car.








*cough*showcar*cough*









Your turbo is definatly way bigger than the one in my 16v, if it was T3 flanged i'd definatly try it out before you


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

i wanna see a 700whp 16v mated to a g-force GT-50


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_i wanna see a 700whp 16v mated to a g-force GT-50









There is something along those lines in Puerto Rico. Rumor has it that you guys will see this beast up close in US events


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

is it the rwd corrado


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_is it the rwd corrado

Yes


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

boooh i want FWD


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

Chip tuning only


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

Subscribed.

I am picking up aba 16v motor cant decide to go turbo or lysholm charger.
Id be happy with 250whp in my rabbit.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

This one probably put out some big #s


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_This one probably put out some big #s

























I was under the impression that that one was aiming for 1000hp ???


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

I was going to post that pic.

I've heard rumors of #'s in the 4 digits for that motor, could just be people talking though.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

lol give me a a month i'll run you'll lol


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

i thought it makes around 900whp


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (fvdub00)*

What's up Frank. 

Is that block blown clean in half? Nice!


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*



Ghetto-8v said:


> What's up Frank.
> same b.s.
> hows it's going pete


----------



## myjettaisred (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_lol give me a a month i'll run you'll lol









yeah with your 500 hp stock rod, 020 equipped 16v ?








wicked sick powah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

that motor was rumored to be making close to 1000hp @10,000rpm, the owner's from Brazil and the 1000hp claim is at the motor as it's in an engine dyno.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Chillin Frank. 
Damn Paul. Damn.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_that motor was rumored to be making close to 1000hp @10,000rpm, the owner's from Brazil and the 1000hp claim is at the motor as it's in an engine dyno.

is that the same rwd corrado from PR.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_
is that the same rwd corrado from PR.

No, they're totally different cars


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

thanks paul


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

boost carnage, awesome.


----------



## philsvw (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (fvdub00)*

speaking of it, wats the word on the car?still running?
ive searched but cant find the video on it


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (philsvw)*

That's insane, blown clean in half!







That must have been friggen scary to witness!!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_That's insane, blown clean in half!







That must have been friggen scary to witness!!

Looks like a lot of vibration cause from the Intermediate shaft not being balance. Notice how it cracked right at the Intermediate shaft spot.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

pretty much at the bottom of the cylinder bores, thinnest part of the block.
it has also happened to the hot rod class neon (mike crawford/darrell cox) and also the mazda 3 ProFWD(Ed and Ron B)


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_pretty much at the bottom of the cylinder bores, thinnest part of the block.
it has also happened to the hot rod class neon (mike crawford/darrell cox) and also the mazda 3 ProFWD(Ed and Ron B)

They need to start bolting them togheter like the tractor pull guys do.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_
They need to start bolting them togheter like the tractor pull guys do.









Could you elaborate? What do they bolt together?


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

page 3 wow


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_
Could you elaborate? What do they bolt together?

x2


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (mirror)*

they bolt the block deck to bottom with big ass bolts.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rado.16vT)*

If it works for tractors running ~200 pounds of boost then go for it.


----------



## MK1DubNut (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

how do you guys get traction with such high hp and FWD cars?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (MK1DubNut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1DubNut* »_how do you guys get traction with such high hp and FWD cars?

sticky tires


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

My 16vT will not be so fast as of right now...Probablly in the 245whp with some of the new mods I will be ordering..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Notice how it cracked right at the Intermediate shaft spot.

He shouldve eliminated the IM shaft since he was running the dry sump.
The problem is if the IM shaft is cut so that only the front snout is used,then you will suffer from probable:
* loss of oil pressure (since the #2 IM shaft bearing does get oil feed)
* increased wear on the #1 IM shaft bearing (the one closest to the front of the motor).
anyone got anymore photos?I would love to see the IM shaft.

_Quote, originally posted by *MK1DubNut* »_how do you guys get traction with such high hp and FWD cars?

running 26" wheels









_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_pretty much at the bottom of the cylinder bores, thinnest part of the block.

Kevin do you know if the TDi/TD blocks have more support around the base of the cylinder bores compared to say an ABA block?
Anyone got a junk 3A/9A/PM/ABA block that they could disect for us to see how thin the metal is down there?
We allready have images of every cylinder head sliced up.


----------



## G60orbust (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: (skillton)*

Ok it's from my 8v 78 scirocco ... but it was still fun








got silly power out of it for about 4 months


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
He shouldve eliminated the IM shaft since he was running the dry sump.

But he didn't and it broke right at that spot. They're known to have crazy vibration, that spot isn't even a spot that's known for pressure failure.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I was looking at an AEB one which was cast with at least 1/4" of eccentricity. Wobble master. Somebody should make some billet alu ones.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_Somebody should make some billet alu ones. 

Smart thinking,put me down for one.
Allthoygh I have never seen an Aluminum camshaft,IM shaft,etc








Jarod sells this one,fully balaned.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Smart thinking,put me down for one.
Allthoygh I have never seen an Aluminum camshaft,IM shaft,etc








Jarod sells this one,fully balaned.









I have one of those as well.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

http://www.dragsterbrasil.com/...a.htm
Current brazilian record


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (mocas)*

this has 400whp, 16vT, stock head with over 120,xxx miles on it. dont know all the specs but he built my car....this thing just covers so much ground so fast..street driven not daily but def. a few times a week, also on pump gas


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

Nice.
My red one is daily driven with over 400whp as well, "user friendly" if you may call it.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

Brien aka radoboy seems to be doing fairly well with his 16v street corrado
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3491186 
There is another thread somewhere with his Dyno Runs.


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Exploding motors are fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
especially when they aren't mine.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Nice.
My red one is daily driven with over 400whp as well, "user friendly" if you may call it.

My t3/t04e'd 16vT @19psi with open DP was daily driven as well, now it's waiting for me to fix it


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (skillton)*

1000hp 16v 
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...p+26v


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_1000hp 16v 
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...p+26v









That car does not have 1000hp.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

ya it went big time.Trying to find the picture of the block after it blew in half


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
That car does not have 1000hp.

it looks dam pretty tho!!!!!!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

ya it does look the part


----------



## charly_guan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_ya it went big time.Trying to find the picture of the block after it blew in half

It is not the same engine/car.


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Highest HP 16v motor (BoostFactory)*

407 whp on pump gas... then hit the lab for more power @ the pump


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

no idea wat ill hit click sig


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
That car does not have 1000hp.

You want to put Spyro's on the spot again?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

dude just made 1014awhp in his evo. it's a 16v.


----------



## Not Boosted SLC (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_dude just made 1014awhp in his evo. it's a 16v.









*I SAW THAT EVO,DSM FTW!!!







*


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Not Boosted SLC)*

I love seeing this thread re appear every once in a while. Is there anyone running 400~ whp on on pump?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_I love seeing this thread re appear every once in a while. Is there anyone running 400~ whp on on pump?

raises hand


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

I guess you guys have seen this
http://www.tsracing.no/A3.htm
2050ccm 16v 4cyl competition motor ( Audi Motorsport ) 
GT66 turbo,1600cc dyser ,etanol
MSR dis4+ 4x ss coil
Autronic SM4 
4" dp to 2x3.5" exhaust
700hp7000rpm \ 800nm.6000rpm (pre-rebuild 06) @flywheel


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_I guess you guys have seen this
http://www.tsracing.no/A3.htm
2050ccm 16v 4cyl competition motor ( Audi Motorsport ) 
GT66 turbo,1600cc dyser ,etanol
MSR dis4+ 4x ss coil
Autronic SM4 
4" dp to 2x3.5" exhaust
700hp7000rpm \ 800nm.6000rpm (pre-rebuild 06) @flywheel


Looks good, however my whole thing is to keep everything simple.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*

for example, my good friend's 9sec auto rabbit, 2L 16v + turbo, simple yet effective.








His mug here:








Yes, auto


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

What are you running for a turbo now? and how much boost?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

ko3sport


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_ko3sport









kinda big for your goals, no?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
kinda big for your goals, no? 

wife with big jugs, nice house, dog, Dual Ball Bearing T67 on methanol with 8 injectors squirting all the time.... ya know, the usual stuff...


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_I guess you guys have seen this
http://www.tsracing.no/A3.htm
2050ccm 16v 4cyl competition motor ( Audi Motorsport ) 
GT66 turbo,1600cc dyser ,etanol
MSR dis4+ 4x ss coil
Autronic SM4 
4" dp to 2x3.5" exhaust
700hp7000rpm \ 800nm.6000rpm (pre-rebuild 06) @flywheel


nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone have any more info on this setup or the 2 in PR with 800hp?
or any other setups with 700+hp? I am in the process of building something


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re:*









this is a friend of mines 16vt.. should be running later this year..


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

this is back from the grave


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: (bdcoombs)*

on the above pic is that the 32v v8 distributer cap, if not what did it come from, and do you have to use 8v style spark plug wire ends or does it use the stock 16v style?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jetta2dr16v)*

I remember years ago there was a 650hp 16v dragster it was in european car back in the day can't remeber who had it.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (jetta2dr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2dr16v* »_on the above pic is that the 32v v8 distributer cap, if not what did it come from,

Fiat x19 perhaps


----------



## boost is better (May 26, 2007)

That is a ABF dizzy and cap


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (boost is better)*

Yes it is from an ABF
some pics of my projekt


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (tp-denmark)*


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

man..that engine is like a KO3 to that thing


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

turn back the time a lil bit huh..


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (tp-denmark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp-denmark* »_Yes it is from an ABF
some pics of my projekt










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any info on fuel setup? 
which management?
when will you have timeslips?


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)

Aeromotive a1000 fuelpump up to 1000 HP - forced air induction
Aeromotive a1000 Regulator
4 * 1200 cc Fuel Injectors
AEM 1050 EMS


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

anyone do anything new lately? opcorn:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

pileofredparts said:


> anyone do anything new lately? opcorn:


Good question, I did some decent amount of good things, but that's about it, no numbers 
others did too


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

pileofredparts said:


> anyone do anything new lately? opcorn:


Maxed out my little pea shooter 57 trim, didn't make any more power but made some more torque over my 400/322 dyno. Bigger and better things coming next season


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

tp-denmark said:


>


is this the plot for the motor in the pic?

injectors? fuel? boost level?

looks similar to mine


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

are there numbers known for the 8v army too?
Have been looking at comparisons since I got 372hp out of my 8v on pump


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

The Green said:


> are there numbers known for the 8v army too?
> Have been looking at comparisons since I got 372hp out of my 8v on pump


Highest numbers I know of are Joel Brown back in the day, made 440whp IIRC and tigninja http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=25768


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

there is a 16 valve built by boba motoring in europe somewhere putting out around 1000 hp, its in a all wheel drive gti running 8.65 in the 1/4 mile.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp6DZJCscnY


also i guy in vegas has made over 500 whp with a 8 valve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uYL9-o0We4


----------



## tp-denmark (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes it is

40 psi boost
1200 cc injecters
Sunoco 118 oct


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Came here to post that.
Pretty sure that the Boba have the highest hp 16v, and fastest street VW in the world at the moment


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------

